# rest in peace baby



## keprian (Mar 3, 2008)

my white boxer died after a very long life ,i miss her very much she was a babe,hope you are up there having fun and looking after my sister ,miss you loads rip xxxx


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

soz to hear that rip


----------



## keprian (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for that . means alot ty x


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

my dad died a month ago
he loved dogs, im sure he'll meet her and look after her for you :]
xxx


----------



## keprian (Mar 3, 2008)

*ahhhhh sorry to hear that*

so sorry to hear that i hope he is looking after her many thanks x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip sweetie xxx


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

RIP Im sorry for your loss x x


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

So sorry.. R.I.P.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

So sad to read of your loss.
RIP
eace:


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

awww im so sorry


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww :sad:


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Really sorry for your loss, know how you feel. R>I>P


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss R.I.P


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

bye bye big sweetie


----------



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

we had boxers when i was young and i know what great dogs they are, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## gillyite (Feb 6, 2008)

*thanks*

thank you all for your support its nice to know so many care so thanks again


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

R.I.P sorry to hear about your loss hun R.I.P


----------

